# Best GPU for 1080p 144hz?



## GSquadron (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I wanted to ask which is the best GPU to get for 1080p 144hz gaming?
Based on your own experience, which is better to get, AMD or Nvidia?


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 15, 2019)

your phenom II x4 will hold back most modern video cards


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 15, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to ask which is the best GPU to get for 1080p 144hz gaming?
> Based on your own experience, which is better to get, AMD or Nvidia?



The fastest GPU money can buy. 144 minimum FPS is nothing to sneeze at.

You really need to make a more detailed opening post. FWIW, the main influence beyond 100 hz will be the CPU you couple the GPU of choice with. Otherwise lots of grunt will go to waste. So think on that too, because as @dirtyferret says, that Phenom won't do. At all.

We need...
- budget
- games you play and how (competitive?)
- current rig or plans for new rig besides GPU. The current one won't do. Don't bother any GPU upgrade with that for high refresh.
- how long you intend the card to last you / future upgrade plans / frequency of upgrades

Brand comes last really. GPU should be judged on price, perf and support for the games you want specifically.

You'll be looking at a 2060 / 2060S / 2070(S) or on the red side, Vega (64) or RX5700. Consider also the cooling you prefer, personally I'd stay away from blower models.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 15, 2019)

best bang for the buck for 1080p 144hz is rx5700

BUT

good aib versions will cost a pretty premium,in most cases you'll be able to get 2060 super,a faster card with 2 games and rtx support at the same price









						Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022: 25 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmark [Update]
					

Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022 mit Nvidia-, AMD- und Intel-Grafikkarten: Benchmark-Übersicht mit allen wichtigen Grafikchips von Nvidia, AMD und Intel.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 15, 2019)

2070 super.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 15, 2019)

if you were playing most online game like cs/pointblabk/fornite/dota, it think gtx1060/rx580 alr enough for 720p on 144fps cap, or a fullhd will need rx5700/1070ti/rtx2060/gtx1660ti, but if you are looking playing most current triple A game on 144fps fullhd?! am afraid you will need atleash rx5700xt or even rtx2080 to do so, not to menitoned you need to upgrade your cpu too

ive testing on two games, one resident evil 2 which consider tripleA, and others yakuza 2 not tripleA, both barely run on constant 70-80fps in fulldhd setup, my rx570/580 only can gain 40-60fps on ultra preset fullhd(average is 50+), while rtx2060 not rly much different, only sightly better run at 60-80+fps(average 70), so yeah need better card for 144fps
it could be different for anyonelse, i will just list what pc spec i used

ryzen 2200g stockclock
klevv dual channel 2x4 3kmhz, ocing to 3.6k at 1.38volt
psu bequite bronze 500
gpu: rx570/580/rtx2060 all stock clock

forgot soemthing, suprisngly my vintage gtx260 could run exact 60hz in 1080p ultra preset, but i play oldgame deadpool


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 15, 2019)

What GPU? It depends on the games you play and what settings but your current system isn't good enough for 1080p 144fps gaming.
Just a new GPU won't do it, it'll be heavily bottlenecked, you'll need a complete new system for this.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 15, 2019)

It would be helpful to know what games you play and expected settings. Knowing nothing...to average 144 fps in modern titles at ultra on 1080p, I'd go no less than a 2070 super for nvidia or 5700 xt for amd. 

That said, someone already mentioned your woefully old cpu/system will neuter any new GPU you put in there. While you may see an increase in performance, it will be severely capped with that cpu and its 4c/4t, very low IPC and clocks, and kill your experience


----------



## Ergastolano (Oct 15, 2019)

GTX 1660 Ti, GTX 1660, the incoming GTX 1660 SUPER and RX 5500.

Used : GTX 1060 / 1070 / 1070 Ti.

No 144 fps in all game but a good compromise.


----------



## (*^^*) (Oct 15, 2019)

If it is limited to FPS game, is the highest line 144?  It is necessary to consider whether it is the lowest line.  For example, for PUBG, it is advantageous to maintain FPS140 as stable as possible.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 15, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to ask which is the best GPU to get for 1080p 144hz gaming?
> Based on your own experience, which is better to get, AMD or Nvidia?



Well.... Anything newer than the 6770 in your system specs probably would be a BIG improvement, Even if it was a 1070 + cpu bottle neck, you'd see a major improvement.

So on that note, I prefer NVidia myself solely for Physx demos and games. But really you should just get what you can budget in and like. You will at least remove a major bottle neck from GPU to more modern games despite using an older cpu.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 15, 2019)

Depends on what settings really, I've been doing fine with my 1070Ti...

That said I have (and a friend who is running a 5700XT as well) been having problems with ISR latency caused stuttering in some games, seems to be a microsh*t issue though... I'd say both sides do equally well on delivering high refresh rates smoothly, overall performance will be better for AMD on some titles and NV on others, and your actual price point will be dictated by the settings you want to run at..


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 16, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> your phenom II x4 will hold back most modern video cards





Vayra86 said:


> The fastest GPU money can buy. 144 minimum FPS is nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> You really need to make a more detailed opening post. FWIW, the main influence beyond 100 hz will be the CPU you couple the GPU of choice with. Otherwise lots of grunt will go to waste. So think on that too, because as @dirtyferret says, that Phenom won't do. At all.
> 
> ...





P4-630 said:


> What GPU? It depends on the games you play and what settings but your current system isn't good enough for 1080p 144fps gaming.
> Just a new GPU won't do it, it'll be heavily bottlenecked, you'll need a complete new system for this.





EarthDog said:


> It would be helpful to know what games you play and expected settings. Knowing nothing...to average 144 fps in modern titles at ultra on 1080p, I'd go no less than a 2070 super for nvidia or 5700 xt for amd.
> 
> That said, someone already mentioned your woefully old cpu/system will neuter any new GPU you put in there. While you may see an increase in performance, it will be severely capped with that cpu and its 4c/4t, very low IPC and clocks, and kill your experience





ShrimpBrime said:


> Well.... Anything newer than the 6770 in your system specs probably would be a BIG improvement, Even if it was a 1070 + cpu bottle neck, you'd see a major improvement.
> 
> So on that note, I prefer NVidia myself solely for Physx demos and games. But really you should just get what you can budget in and like. You will at least remove a major bottle neck from GPU to more modern games despite using an older cpu.


Sorry guys, I just changed my ancient specs.

I am surprised GTX 1660 ti is suggested, or RX5700XT. I thought they couldn't handle 144 fps, only GTX 1080 ti or better could.

I play AC origins, Shadow of the tomb raider, Kingdom Come, Remnant from the Ashes.
Pretty much all cool triple A games.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 16, 2019)

Go as big as you can afford. You have only single slot, so crossfire is obviously out of the question.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 16, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> Sorry guys, I just changed my ancient specs.
> 
> I am surprised GTX 1660 ti is suggested, or RX5700XT. I thought they couldn't handle 144 fps, only GTX 1080 ti or better could.
> 
> ...



Can handle 144 fps is relative. If you think you will hold 144 fps with a 1080ti you will be surprised, especially playing new games.

If however you are ready to nudge back some settings from ultra to very high, many cards will do. A more realistic target is to maintain 90-100 fps minimums. And even that is never guaranteed. Besides the GPU, some games simply won't get there. And your CPU will also need a bump, first gen Ryzen isn't a high refresh champ. With that CPU, the suggestions in the range between 1080 ~ 1080ti are realistic. I wouldn't go lower than that though.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 17, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> Sorry guys, I just changed my ancient specs.
> 
> I am surprised GTX 1660 ti is suggested, or RX5700XT. I thought they couldn't handle 144 fps, only GTX 1080 ti or better could.
> 
> ...


The 5700XT is really not a whole lot slower than a 1080ti, and the 2070 Super is a bit faster.
As for games like AC, that engine really doesn't do high refresh.
Shadow of the Tomb Raider does get really close to the 144fps mark with the 5700XT.


Spoiler


----------



## ratirt (Oct 17, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> Sorry guys, I just changed my ancient specs.
> 
> I am surprised GTX 1660 ti is suggested, or RX5700XT. I thought they couldn't handle 144 fps, only GTX 1080 ti or better could.
> 
> ...


With these game titles and 144FPS constant you will need 2080 and up. Maybe even start with 2080 Super (which still may not be enough) since 2080 will definitely dip below 144FPS if you want to play with settings maxed out.
If I were you, I'd consider 2070 Super or RX5700XT unless you can spend more money than 2080 or 2080 super.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 17, 2019)

ratirt said:


> With these game titles and 144FPS constant you will need 2080 and up. Maybe even start with 2080 Super (which still may not be enough) since 2080 will definitely dip below 144FPS if you want to play with settings maxed out.
> If I were you, I'd consider 2070 Super or RX5700XT unless you can spend more money than 2080 or 2080 super.


yes couldnt deny it, videogames dev tech is faster than gpu can handle, even for 1080p high/ultra preset 2080 is a must for stable 144hz, let alone 4k, its still along journey for monitor/gpu to be implement
anyway i would go for 1080ti aswell, becouse rx5700xt/2070 is overpriced, 1080ti used cards is btter cheap route, zotac mini quite popular in my country, and is cheaper than new retail rx5700/rtx, the only i worry abt is just expired warranty for old 2/3yo1080ti


----------



## ratirt (Oct 17, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> yes couldnt deny it, videogames dev tech is faster than gpu can handle, even for 1080p high/ultra preset 2080 is a must for stable 144hz, let alone 4k, its still along journey for monitor/gpu to be implement
> anyway i would go for 1080ti aswell, becouse rx5700xt/2070 is overpriced, 1080ti used cards is btter cheap route, zotac mini quite popular in my country, and is cheaper than new retail rx5700/rtx, the only i worry abt is just expired warranty for old 2/3yo1080ti


I wouldn't go for a used card like 1080ti. Buying a used card, in my mind, is only a temporary solution if you want to wait for a release of a certain card or any other reason. I'd go for 5700XT or 2070 Super. Besides 1080 Ti is getting older tech now. Still kick in terms of FPS but it's older. 1080TI's price starts around $450 on eBay for a decent card and more. 2070 Super $500. It's just $50 more and yet you get a new card. The 2070S and 1080Ti are comparable in performance across the board.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 17, 2019)

I've been using my 2070 super @1080p for a few weeks now and I honestly can say I can't see how this thing can support 1440p gaming without often sub 60 fps struggles.
So I'd say bare minimum for high refresh rate would be 5700xt grade perf for 144hz. Unless you're willing to drop from max or near max detail to mid-level detail settings at which point the list of viable options expands greatly.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 17, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> I've been using my 2070 super @1080p for a few weeks now and I honestly can say I can't see how this thing can support 1440p gaming without often sub 60 fps struggles.
> So I'd say bare minimum for high refresh rate would be 5700xt grade perf for 144hz. Unless you're willing to drop from max or near max detail to mid-level detail settings at which point the list of viable options expands greatly.


The OP wants to play 1080p. 2070 Super wont dip below 60FPS in games at 1440p. Unless you play some shitty game with bugs and glitches. It will depend on the game but that is rather rare 2070S would not pull 60FPS constant at 1440p. 
To add: Basically same goes for the RX 5700 XT


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 17, 2019)

RTX 2060 Super


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 17, 2019)

I'll wait 1-2 years then make the jump.
I never expected crossfire.
So will wait to see.
I strongly believe GPUs will be good enough to go beyond 60fps and handle 144fps easily.

I played star wars battlefront ii and man it was so good even at 80fps. It was different experience. Now games look choppy if 60 FPS lol.

But nevertheless, I'm going to install rise of the tomb raider, which is older than shadow of tomb raider and see if it might be easier for the Rx580 to get more FPS.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 17, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> I'll wait 1-2 years then make the jump.
> I never expected crossfire.
> So will wait to see.
> I strongly believe GPUs will be good enough to go beyond 60fps and handle 144fps easily.
> ...


I play 4k/2K 60 FPS with FeeSync and that my friend makes a lot of difference. I wouldn't trade that for 120Hz or even 240Hz screen at 1080p ever. 
I'd rather go freesync or Gsync 60Hz-75Hz 4K/2k and believe me it will be butter-smooth . I tried both and that is just my opinion.


----------



## Dan848 (Oct 20, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> I'll wait 1-2 years then make the jump.
> I never expected crossfire.
> So will wait to see.
> I strongly believe GPUs will be good enough to go beyond 60fps and handle 144fps easily.
> ...



Intel is the current game king, but not by much.    As for a GPU, I use an MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio and it does great, even with my paltry i7 7700K.    I am looking to the future and will probably purchase an i9 9900K soon.    I do not want the teething problems of motherboards for Intel's next gen. 10000 series and do not want to wait another year for the bugs to be ironed out.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 20, 2019)

rx5600 comingsoon, its good to waiting for


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> rx5600 comingsoon, its good to waiting for


Not for 144hz 1080p though...


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 20, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Not for 144hz 1080p though...


with a lower/medium preset maybe


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> with a lower/medium preset maybe


you're reaching, potato. 

And who wants to run low and medium unless they have to?


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 20, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> you're reaching, potato.
> 
> And who wants to run low and medium unless they have to?





EarthDog said:


> you're reaching, potato.
> 
> And who wants to run low and medium unless they have to?


dunno, but you can ask why videogame dev providing the low/medium preset for?! think yourself


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> dunno, but you can ask why videogame dev providing the low/medium preset for?! think yourself


lol, you're ridiculous.

The goal of every pc gamer, unless you play competitively, is to run at the games highest setting and be at least 60 fps. This thread is talking 144 hz and 1080p, a budget 5600 wont be able to pull that off in an overwhelming majority of titles, even on medium. If I wanted my PC games to look like a console, I wouldnt have bought a pc and lowered settings.


----------



## wolar (Oct 20, 2019)

Depends on prices, a vega 56 with good cooler that can be flashed to vega 64 level and OCed even higher might be the best price/performance. 
But it all depends on prices, i wouldn't recommend this unless its price/performance is significantly higher than newer cards(which it was about a month ago, not sure now).


----------



## Ergastolano (Oct 20, 2019)

RX 5600 is not officially announced yet. 
RX 5500 XT is not officially announced yet. 
RX 5500 is officially announced...

...but Nvidia will be release a better gtx 1660 (with super version). Now if the competitor of the RX 5500 is the gtx 1650/1660, why did nvidia provide a super version? 
 Amd surprise? 

In any case, none of these cards is for 144hz.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 20, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> lol, you're ridiculous.
> 
> The goal of every pc gamer, unless you play competitively, is to run at the games highest setting and be at least 60 fps. This thread is talking 144 hz and 1080p, a budget 5600 wont be able to pull that off in an overwhelming majority of titles, even on medium. If I wanted my PC games to look like a console, I wouldnt have bought a pc and lowered settings.


how can you tell so? i tho amd create rx5600, thy should know well how far the model capable for, isnt even launched yet, well whatev you feel like to, its your opinion


----------



## Komshija (Oct 20, 2019)

The truth is that you will not notice the difference between eg. 100 Hz and 144 Hz on the same panel type from the same manufacturer, even less be able to react to this. Human reaction is 0,2 seconds at the best, on average 0,3-0,5 seconds. It means that if you notice the difference between eg. 60 FPS and 120 FPS, you won't be able to react so quickly. Marketing and brainwashed individuals are completely different thing. Now I know that there are individuals who absolutely and unquestionably (according to their own belief) can spot the difference between 100 and 110 FPS and whose reaction skills are under 0,0001 seconds, but I'm just a regular human like most individuals on the planet Earth and we do not possess such abilities.

That being said perfect GPU for 1080p monitor is RX 590. It's reasonably fast and not too expensive. It will not be able to push some newest AAA games to 144 FPS with ultra details, but neither will RTX 2070 or RX 5700. If you are willing to spend more money, go with RX 5700. It's faster than any RTX 2060, 2060 Super and trades blows with 30% more expensive RTX 2070.


----------



## laneslant (Nov 1, 2019)

I would say somewhere around the 5700xt or 2070s.


----------

